# Product info PLEASE!



## ebanista (21 May 2006)

Ola guys!

I'm after info on: 'Durax' wax polish. I bought a few cans about 2 yrs ago, clear, antique, dark, light etc... The all-round quality is 1st class and produces a hard gloss finish. My problem is that the shop i got it from has gone bust! The tin has no label other than a small round one on the lid with the words, 'Durax Antique wax polish'. It is about the same shape and dimensions as a 'Briwax' tin. As JasonB has told me, Mylands do an oil called 'Durax' but the image shows a Mylands tin! A web search has chucked up durax glass (Schotts), durax bricks - tyres - glue - bike parts and of course the inevitable condom supplier, :roll: but no b1eedin wax!!
:? 

What i need is a suppliers contact or even the manufacturer contact. 

Any help will be appreciated! thanks,

ebanista.


----------



## PowerTool (22 May 2006)

Ola

Firstly,welcome to the forum  

And secondly,sorry but I don't know of it and can't find anything about it  - have been trawling through all the catalogues I have in the house (whilst waiting for something to be delivered at an unspecified time..) and no news or information,I'm afraid.

Andrew


----------



## jasonB (22 May 2006)

ebanista, I see you are in Spain, did you get it there or in the UK?

Jason


----------



## ebanista (26 May 2006)

Ola J'B!
Yes I'm in Spain, but no I bought the cans in England from a pine furniture outlet. I have been in touch with a specialist 'finishing' company (woodfinishes.co.uk) who say they've contacted the 'Durax' manufacturers for me. Durax say they don't do (and never have done) a wax product! Which is weird as I have the can by me right now and it has their brand label on it! :? Also there are several articles on the web refering to durax wax as the finish product, (vintageradio.net for example). I will take some photos of it as suggested so's people don't think i'm bonkers.

Can you get images onto this site? How?

I will continue my new quest now just to find out what is going on! I think it can be a new hobby? Until then i will have to 'make do' :wink: with rustins or Colron etc... 

thanks, ebanista


----------



## dedee (26 May 2006)

Ebanista,
I've Googled around for Durax and the only wood finish reference I can find in the UK is here http://www.slhardwoods.co.uk/results_fu ... odID=11829

As you can see the description refers to Mylands Teak Oil. But Durax does not come up on a search on Mylands own website

I suggest you contact Mylands directly, it is possible that they own the name but no longer make the product

http://www.mylands.co.uk/

To post images see this post. https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=1991

Oh and welcome to the forum

Andy


----------

